# My new GCC



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

I have been watching this little bird for the past week. Finally talked hubby into it and now may I introduce Peeps. Such a sweet bird.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cutie! Congratulations on your beautiful new arrival, Nancy  

Peeps has such a sweet expression I just want to cuddle her!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival, little Peeps is absolutely adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on bringing little Peeps into her new safe, loving forever home!! She's beautiful. *


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You must have liked what you were looking at, as now Peeps is a member of your house. May you have many good years with your new bird.


----------



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

You know how you fall instantly in love with a bird? Don't get me wrong I love all the birds I see, but Peeps was one I just couldn't get out of my mind. It was so bad I was dreaming about her. I must have seen her everyday last week. Hubby gave me the stink eye when I brought it up, but he caved (poor guy).

Thanks for all the sweet comments.

Nancy


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's Nancy....very pretty bird...


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

I'm sure you both will have a great time together. GCC certainly have a lot of personality. I always had fun talking to the ones at the pet store because they are so bold within minutes they will press up against the bars to hear you speak to them.


----------

